# snails...



## JesseD

i have a question about snails.

my tank seems to be accumilating some algae, but in the tank is a 6 inch rhom and would obviously kill a pleco. would 1 snail be beneficial for the tank? its 90 gallons

i dont want to get more than one because they mate like crazy and i dont want a zillion snails wandering around.

also, most snails are hermaphrodites correct? except for apple, golden inca, four horned..etc??

so my question basically boils down to, would one non-hermaphrodite snail be beneficial?


----------



## piranha45

I doubt one little snail would do much of a job at cleaning algae off a frikkin 90g.

And of course, if you get more than 1 snail, your fucked.

So i guess you might as well just throw the 1 snail in for the hell of it, but I wouldn't count on it clearing too much. the algae would prolly grow back faster than the snail could eat it.


----------



## RhomZilla

Who said snails are safe from Ps?!?!? Those guys can and will get eatten!!! But honestly, they would be the best to help clean your tank with a Rhom. Just make sure they're not hermaphrodites.. or else you'll regret!!!


----------



## JesseD

well i decided that even though just one snail may not clean off ALL the algae it is still better than none. and obviously like what was said before i cant get more than 1 cause the amount of snails in my tank will increase do to breeding.

i bought 1 apple snail at my lfs for $2. it is about 1.5 inches big. so i hope he will be okay in with my rhom for a lil while and if not oh well.

thanks for the advice guys


----------



## thePACK

congrads....on yor new addition..hopefully your rhom doesn't consider him dinner...apple snails are very nice..use to have awhole bunch of them in with goldfish tank...


----------



## Innes

it will make no differance, but may look nice - congrats


----------



## MikeR

You can get several apple snails if you like. They lay their eggs out of the water and can't reproduce if the water level is high. If you want apple snails to reproduce leave the top 2 inches of your tank empty. The eggs will drown if they are under water.


----------



## pcrose

If you get one snail they are more than likely to multiply, you can use them if you would like but then later your going to have a snail problem freshwater snails don't know when to quit. If you like snails go for it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

My recommendation is Kill Them All, you will regret having snails in a short time...i don´t like this things and they poop more than they eat!


----------



## JesseD

i did not know that about the eggs drowning, thanks MikeR. i still would be affraid that they would somehow reproduce and i have to deal with a snail problem.

i only bought 1 apple snail...apple snails are not hermaphrodites so it is not possible for just one to multiply, pcrose
















its not really that i LIKE snails...i like the look of a few snails, but since they reproduce like crazy i would not want more than one unless i was positive about them all being the same sex. also, i wanted something that cleared off some algae so that i didnt always have to clean my tank with one of those magnetic things.

if i dont like this snail i can always take it out and smash it on the driveway!!







...j/k of course


----------



## bobme

Apple snail? what do they look like?


----------



## JesseD

like so...


----------



## JesseD

...


----------



## JesseD

ill get a better pic when he is all the way out of his shell. he looks pretty cool when he's slithering around


----------



## bobme

Hey thanks! 
Hmmm is he working out for ya?


----------



## JesseD

yep, he is doin good so far. my rhom has not shown much interest in him....yet


----------



## piranha45

they call those things gold moon snails at every lfs ive ever been to. I had one in my tank for awhile, till I got bored one day and took it out and fried it with a magnifying glass under the sun. It closed right up the minute the light-beam hit it, but after about 10 seconds there were lots of *pop* *crackle* sounds coming from inside the shell, followed shortly thereafter by smoke


----------



## JesseD

LOL!!!







ROFLMOA














thats funny as hell!


----------



## Innes

Look here


----------



## JesseD

thanks Innes









the site "a handy apple snail link" is the link that i went to learn about apple snails before i decided to add one to my rhom tank.

very informative site


----------



## Innes

yeah, I have not found better snail sites - not that I look all that often


----------



## JesseD

yeah i agree. i searched for a lil while and that was the best site i found


----------



## thePACK

nice gold apple snail....


----------



## pcrose

Then why is it that you can have a huge snail and then in a couple days there will be a whole lot of lil ones, Snails are asexual therefore they do not need a mate to reproduce but if you think I am wrong that is cool to I will just see how long it takes for you to have a bunch in your tank.


----------



## JesseD

there are MANY different types of snails...some being hermaphrodites (one snail is both male/female and can mate with itself) and some not. Apple snails (the particular snail that i own) are *not* hermaphrodites, meaning that that they would need atleast 2 snails of opposite sex to reproduce.

i suggest that u go to http://www.applesnail.net/ and read about them.

ill be thuroughly amazed if there's ever more than one snail in my tank


----------



## JesseD




----------



## pcrose

what the hell does bump mean on the threads anyway? sorry I don't feel good today so if I am bein grumpy sorry, I know not all snails are hermaphrodites I thought I had this snail at one time and it produced so much it pissed me off. Let me know if it defies the odds and you get a lot of lilones


----------



## JesseD

when someone replies to a post it is moved to the top of the list. so when your thread is getting towards the end of the list...either because no one is replying or more posts are being posted u "bump" it to the top by posting on that thread. typing "bump" or







bumps it up with out actually saying anything..get it?

and i certainly hope i dont get a bunch of snsils in my tank like u did. perhaps u got it right before it was gonna lay eggs or something. or maybe it was a hermaphrodite snail...what type of snaill was it?

and i hope u feel better


----------



## pcrose

I am to out of it to know what you just explained I am feeling a little better but my my allergy medicine is making me loopy I don't remember what kind of snail it was it was either a apple snail or something close to that I wrote about the one I had along time ago when I first joined Innes might remember me saying something about the snail I had.


----------



## JesseD

LOL.









just try reading what i wrote one more time when u arent on your meds.









INNES!!!!

where u at? & what kind of snail did pcrose have??


----------



## pcrose

So basically more postwhoring?


----------



## Innes

JesseD said:


> INNES!!!!
> 
> where u at? & what kind of snail did pcrose have??


 well since you ask I'm in England,, and since I know everything about everyone elses pets I can tell you that chelseas snail was not an apple snail, it was a Discoidal like these







































I have kept apple snails before and they never layed eegs in my tanks


----------



## pcrose

lol thanks Innes and now I have a better pet than your hamster I have a ferret named nilla. I hope you fix your hamster and he lives a long time.


----------



## JesseD

thanks a lot Innes.









so if i got more than one apple snail and didnt leave any room at the top of the tank for eggs to be laid then i shouldnt have a problem?

and as far as







goes. not postwhoring. Just a way to get your post to the top of the list so more people see it


----------



## pcrose

It is postwhoring lol you just don't want to be called a postwhore lol


----------



## JesseD

HAHA!! shhhhhh









dont ya think id have more than my current post number if i was a postwhore??!









something more around your total posts?hmmm


----------



## pcrose

ouch that was cold, yeah but look at how many of them are piranha related and I post helpful information most the time, you are a postwhore in disquise lol besides it isn't like you have been here that long well as long as I


----------



## Innes

lol - nobody gives a


----------



## pcrose

Harsh


----------



## JesseD

lol...this is funny









im just joking with u anyways. Plus, u have only been a member 16 more days than me!!

with the way we are both posting on this thread we are both postwhores









this cracks me up


----------



## Innes

pcrose said:


> Harsh


 sorry, I only ment that nobody should care about post count as it means nothing.


----------



## JesseD

yeah, post count does not mean a whole lot.

and chelsea...your posts are very helpful and u do share a lot of information


----------



## Innes

JesseD said:


> and chelsea...your posts are very helpful and u do share a lot of information


 Chealsea Rocks


----------



## pcrose

why thank you now innes since you are the saltwater expert cough cough supposably well I have a clownfish in there now and a green one.


----------



## Innes

pcrose said:


> why thank you now innes since you are the saltwater expert cough cough supposably well I have a clownfish in there now and a green one.


 nice, I like clownfish, and also green is a nice colour









as you know I know nothing of saltwater - thePACK may be more help than me, or Black Bullet on AA is also very good


----------



## pcrose

I showed my little brother and his friends ur furniture porn innes they laughed.


----------



## Innes

pcrose said:


> I showed my little brother and his friends ur furniture porn innes they laughed.


 I dont know what your talking about


----------

